
Uber's self-driving cars are coming back to San Francisco - elmar
http://www.businessinsider.com/uber-brings-mapping-cars-back-to-san-francisco-2017-1
======
woofyman
"These cars are being used for Uber's mapping purposes only. They are being
driven manually at all times and their self-driving systems are disabled,"
Uber said in a statement.

